# Grand Theft Auto IV - Discussion



## Steve (May 18, 2008)

Created a separate thread to discuss the most bad ass game for the 360 and PS3. Discuss Missions, Online Play, Jumps, Killing Spree's, Glitches, Funny Lines, etc... 

I wanted a clean thread I can sticky.

Please keep spoilers hidden! *


Spoiler



 Where's Donnie?








*


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 18, 2008)

I haven't played it yet!

However, I'll be back at work as of tomorrow which means as of Thursday the 29th of May I will actually have money to buy it!

Really looking forward to playing it online as I used to play Vice City online on my PC which was a blast and from what I've heard GTA IV online has everything VC was missing


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2008)

It's an amazingly DEEEP game... Ton's of stuff to do, outside of the single player missions. Great story, with great characters.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 18, 2008)

God, I love this game 

I beat the story in less than 30 hours some how, so I've just been doing rampages lately. What I've been doing the past week or so is stealing a helicopter and going on the roof of a building in Algonquin and camping out with a sniper rifle, RPG's, and grenade and letting the chaos ensue.


----------



## wes225 (May 18, 2008)

well i havnt completed it yet. but ive already ran out of stuff to do.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 18, 2008)

I'm finding it quite boring...i dig the whole story, but much preferred Vice City etc. in terms of game-play, mini-games, houses etc.


----------



## stuh84 (May 18, 2008)

Played it yesterday, and felt not different than any of the other GTA's I'd played. I'll be sticking to no next gen games like before


----------



## lailer75 (May 18, 2008)

badass game! it will probably last me a year as i only get to put about 4 hrs a week into it, and i`m constantly side trackin myself with random acts of violence!! online racing and deathmatch, damn i`ll have to take a month vacation so i can do everything


----------



## ibznorange (May 18, 2008)

free mode online is AMAZING! its like the classic solo rampages but with others all war of the monsters style


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

It's an excellent game. I have just over 50% of the game completed and I have a feeling I'm near the end of the story. I did all of the drug delivery missions, exotic export car missions, half of the vigilante missions, and a few of the cab missions.

It's a pretty fun game and I think it's the best game in the GTA series, but I would certainly not consider it the best Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3 game out now. It has a LOT of flaws, a lot of really irritating things, a lot of boring parts, and a lot of parts where you just feel no reason to keep playing. All in all, it's a good game, but I think the game magazine ratings it got were too high.


----------



## Alpo (May 18, 2008)

It's a decent game. After I finished the story, I didn't feel like playing it at all anymore. It has some major flaws, the friend system is completely useless and annoying (playing crappy minigames for no real benefit is not my idea of fun, but at least you can just ignore everyone), and the structure of the game really doesn't work well for telling a story. 

It _is_ the best GTA yet, and the city itself is pretty impressive, but I just didn't find anything enjoyable to do there apart from the main misssions. It's definitely worth playing, but I can't think of any reason to ever play it again. During the first ten hours I was about ready to just quit and play something more interesting, but at least it got better from there.


----------



## Zak1233 (May 18, 2008)

love it all tho the cars on the first island pretty much suck for handeling lol online play is mayhem  great game this and vice city are def my favs from the GTA series


----------



## st2012 (May 18, 2008)

I just finished the main storyline which left me at about 70% complete. It's a really fun game though nothing that GTA hasnt been doing for years IMO. Online play is fun for the most part but I doubt that it has any lasting appeal for me at least. At the very least, it gave me a badass way to kill time while waiting for Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Vince (May 18, 2008)

I love the RPG elements in this game. Getting to choose between friends, getting to choose between brothers, etc. It's all just great story-wise. The ethical dilemmas are fantastic, for example...



Spoiler



Who would've thought killing a cop [Francis] over his mobster brother would be the ethical thing to do?



I love having to make decisions like that.

The gameplay is solid too. There are some frustratingly hard parts of the game, like motorcycle handling, but other than that I'm really really suprised the game came out so damn good.

The scope of the game is so much bigger than I was expecting too. This game makes Mass Effect look short. That's saying something. My favorite level so far is "Three Leaf Clover", and I want to beat the game and go back and do that one again. Tons of fun


----------



## DDDorian (May 18, 2008)

I rate this game over the others (as well as pretty much every other game right now) almost solely due to the physics. There is something immensely satisfying about just pushing people down flights of stairs and whatnot. I've finished the main story, and aside from Niko's dodgy accent, it was pretty satisfying, especially for a GTA game. Randomly finding


Spoiler



the heart of te city


 was pretty cool too


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2008)

Vince said:


> The scope of the game is so much bigger than I was expecting too. This game makes Mass Effect look short. That's saying something. My favorite level so far is "Three Leaf Clover", and I want to beat the game and go back and do that one again. Tons of fun



In some ways, you could consider the scope bigger than "Mass Effect" from the huge number of radio stations, TV shows, enterable buildings, number of missions, overall land on the map, and side things, but they are completely different kinds of games. One is an action-car driving game and the other is an action-RPG (and the kinds of "action" are different).

I think Mass Effect is really superior to GTA4, but GTA4 is definitely an excellent game worth playing.

My favorite level so far also is "Three Leaf Clover." That was really fun.

I'm really impressed by how realistic the game is. Sunlight shimmering off the water very realistically, the physics in driving your car or whatever, and so on.


----------



## Korbain (May 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> All in all, it's a good game, but I think the game magazine ratings it got were too high.



totally agree. I was reading on the site metacritics (which is a site that gives an average score from all the games reviews) and its 98%, thats on both ps3 and xbox360  i love the game, i don't own but i finished with a mate who has it (both endings)...
anyways, its the highest rated game ever made lol. I am just so confused at how this is possible, don't get me wrong its a solid fun game, but its made out to be the greatest game ever made. Which i just can't agree with, i just believe the hype has brought it up to this godly level? maybe...


----------



## Vince (May 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> In some ways, you could consider the scope bigger than "Mass Effect" from the huge number of radio stations, TV shows, enterable buildings, number of missions, overall land on the map, and side things, but they are completely different kinds of games. One is an action-car driving game and the other is an action-RPG (and the kinds of "action" are different).
> 
> I think Mass Effect is really superior to GTA4, but GTA4 is definitely an excellent game worth playing.
> 
> ...




With the decision making you have to do at key points in the game, I'd put GTAIV closer to Mass Effect than I would any of the previous GTA games, for sure, but yeah they are different.

Still though, both games have free-roam, unlockable areas, etc. Mass Effect had much more dialogue and a more fleshed-out action system, but I pissed around a ton in ME and still made it through the game in about 20 hours. With GTA IV, I've been going through the game pretty non-stop, completed about 75 missions, and I'm at about 45 hours through the game and still not done yet.

There's just a shitload of stuff to do. It's crazy.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 20, 2008)

I really was annoyed by the driving physics. I didn't play much of it tho (don't own it yet...) do cars in other islands handle better? I was having serious problems with some of the car chases, and I prided myself on my GTA driving skills in III and Vice City.


----------



## Vince (May 20, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> I really was annoyed by the driving physics. I didn't play much of it tho (don't own it yet...) do cars in other islands handle better? I was having serious problems with some of the car chases, and I prided myself on my GTA driving skills in III and Vice City.



The driving gets better when you get better vehicles later in the game. The only thing that never gets better is the motorcycle handling. The cruisers are pretty easy to drive, but any scooters/mopeds or high power bikes and you'll be spinning circles just trying to brake.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2008)

Vince said:


> Still though, both games have free-roam, unlockable areas, etc. Mass Effect had much more dialogue and a more fleshed-out action system, but I pissed around a ton in ME and still made it through the game in about 20 hours. With GTA IV, I've been going through the game pretty non-stop, completed about 75 missions, and I'm at about 45 hours through the game and still not done yet.
> 
> There's just a shitload of stuff to do. It's crazy.



 I've done 76 missions (1 more than you) and I'm at about 32 hours through the game (and still not done yet).

I did the rest of the vigilante missions yesterday. Some of the last ones in Alderney were kind of tough. Like the one where there are those two trucks with the guys with machine guns and the police come immediately when you start shooting. Their aim is really good too. The first time I did that vigilante mission, I was killed within 10-15 seconds of starting it. My health and armor went down insanely fast. 

I'm gonna start doing the assassination missions today.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 20, 2008)

Man, I am about 50% or so through, have jsut been playing the story stuff, but there are points where you just don't feel like going on (once you've completed all mission apart from the ones that for some reason you can't do, Haolland Nights is just eluding me at the moment for some really dumb reason)

But I am enjoying it, the driving is excellent, and even with crap handling it is fun!


----------



## Guitarwizard (May 20, 2008)

I just completed the story missions - in both ways, by killing Dimitri, and then I did it again by killing Pegorino...
It was a lot of fun, but now I just don't feel like playing anymore...
That was diffrent in GTA:SA, it kept me playing for months...


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

This game is a lot of fun! It's the most use my PS3 has gotten yet. It's easy to get sidetracked from the main story with all the little stuff. That's a lot of what makes this game: the little details and side stuff. I haven't been putting as much
time into it the last week or so, but it's still eating up a good share of my free time.



Guitarwizard said:


> I just completed the story missions - in both ways, by killing Dimitri, and then I did it again by killing Pegorino...
> It was a lot of fun, but now I just don't feel like playing anymore...
> That was diffrent in GTA:SA, it kept me playing for months...



*backheadslap* Spoiler tags, foo'!


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2008)

Nothing beats cruising around Liberty City with Ace Frehley's "New York Groove" cranking on the stereo.... 

That is all.


Except for this:


 Many years since I was here
On the street I was passin' my time away
To the left and to the right, buildings towering to the sky
And it's outta sight in the dead of night
(Ooh) Here I am and in this city
(Ooh) With a fistfull of dollars
(Ooh) And baby, you'd better believe

I'm back, back in the New York groove
I'm back, back in the New York groove
I'm back, back in the New York groove
Back in the New York groove, in the New York groove

In the back of my Cadillac
A wicked lady, sittin' by my side, sayin' "Where are we?"
Stop at Third and Forty-Three, exit to the night
It's gonna be ecstacy, this place was meant for me

(Ooh) I feel so good tonight
(Ooh) Who cares about tomorrow
(Ooh) So baby, you'd better believe

I'm back (New York groove)
Back in the New York groove (New York groove)
I'm back (New York groove)
Back in the New York groove (New York groove)
I'm back (New York groove)
Back in the New York groove (New York groove)
Back in the New York groove, in the New York groove
I'm back, back in the New York groove
I'm back, back in the New York groove

I'm back (New York groove)
Back in the New York groove (New York groove)
Repeats Out


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

I should have beat the game last night, but the game was really cheap and killed me with an invisible hand grenade before I could kill the guy at the end of the mission with perfect health and almost perfect armor. I'd been playing for about 15 minutes.

[action=Naren]starts crying.[/action]

Stuff like that makes me just want to quit. Eh... I'll beat it tonight.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

Ahhh, yeah that random stuff is still pissing me off, too. I was playing a mission last night... Tunnel of Death or something like that... I got into position and all that good stuff, and right when the mission actually got to the main part, I pulled out the rocket launcher. Apparently, Niko doesn't understand how to fire that particular weapon AROUND the cover, so I got face-rocketted before anything even happened! Niko is not a lucky man around incendiary devices.

Oh, that whole almost-perfect-health-and-armor-through-the-whole-mission-and-then-bullshit thing happened to me tonight, too. I was doing that mission for Ray in the museum. Got through the main area, upstairs and down, just fine with my pistol, taking very little damage... Then some guy popped out of nowhere and took out my armor and most of my life with a Desert Eagle before I took him out. It took a sec to get him, because I was taking cover behind a wall, and he came out around the corner and kind of behind me. I still made it, but I hate stuff like that.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Ahhh, yeah that random stuff is still pissing me off, too. I was playing a mission last night... Tunnel of Death or something like that... I got into position and all that good stuff, and right when the mission actually got to the main part, I pulled out the rocket launcher. Apparently, Niko doesn't understand how to fire that particular weapon AROUND the cover, so I got face-rocketted before anything even happened! Niko is not a lucky man around incendiary devices.



I still sometimes use hand grenades even after swearing never to use them because Niko dropped one when I told him to throw it and killed me.

Yesterday, I accidentally killed myself with the rocket launcher because there were two cars I was supposed to destroy and I destroyed the first with the rocket launcher, the second went driving past me and I whirled around to shoot it, fired in the right direction as soon as I did, but there was a taxi right there in front of me (the entire road was empty except for this taxi that was right in front of me for some reason). I obviously was instantly killed. Instead of getting annoyed, I just burst into laughter because it was just so ridiculous. Can you imagine that happening in a movie?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I still sometimes use hand grenades even after swearing never to use them because Niko dropped one when I told him to throw it and killed me.
> 
> Yesterday, I accidentally killed myself with the rocket launcher because there were two cars I was supposed to destroy and I destroyed the first with the rocket launcher, the second went driving past me and I whirled around to shoot it, fired in the right direction as soon as I did, but there was a taxi right there in front of me (the entire road was empty except for this taxi that was right in front of me for some reason). I obviously was instantly killed. Instead of getting annoyed, I just burst into laughter because it was just so ridiculous. Can you imagine that happening in a movie?



Yeah, I remember you talking about that. I had the same trouble with grenades, so I don't use them much in combat (though a few times they've been really handy as I can bounce them off walls and get people around corners), but they're wonderful for getting rid of pursuing vehicles. I'm also carrying a remote detonated car bomb I'm waiting for a good opportunity to use. I think something similar to that taxi thing happened to me, too, except that it was some car that spawned out of nowhere and plowed me while I was chasing someone.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I remember you talking about that. I had the same trouble with grenades, so I don't use them much in combat (though a few times they've been really handy as I can bounce them off walls and get people around corners), but they're wonderful for getting rid of pursuing vehicles. I'm also carrying a remote detonated car bomb I'm waiting for a good opportunity to use. I think something similar to that taxi thing happened to me, too, except that it was some car that spawned out of nowhere and plowed me while I was chasing someone.



I use grenades a lot now, but I'm very paranoid when I use them. Like, there was a room full of 6 guys and the first time I had went in, I had gotten killed, so I threw a grenade in and that killed 4 of them, heavily injured 1 of them, and didn't even effect the last guy.


----------



## Azyiu (May 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> It's a pretty fun game and I think it's the best game in the GTA series, but I would certainly not consider it the best Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3 game out now. It has a LOT of flaws, a lot of really irritating things, a lot of boring parts, and a lot of parts where you just feel no reason to keep playing. All in all, it's a good game, but I think the game magazine ratings it got were too high.



Agreed. 




TemjinStrife said:


> I really was annoyed by the driving physics. I didn't play much of it tho (don't own it yet...) do cars in other islands handle better? I was having serious problems with some of the car chases, and I prided myself on my GTA driving skills in III and Vice City.



Yeah, car physics and aiming (especially drive-by) are two things that bug me in this game. Cars tend to under steer alot.  I am not even driving fast and / or tapping the brake and all...


----------



## Naren (May 23, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Yeah, car physics and aiming (especially drive-by) are two things that bug me in this game. Cars tend to under steer alot.  I am not even driving fast and / or tapping the brake and all...



A lot of people say that GTA4 is the first GTA with realistic physics, but I kind of doubt that, considering I could be driving certain cars at 15 mph, try to turn, and then go spinning and spinning and spinning before I come to a stop. I've had lots and lots of chases, where I go to turn, only to spin until I'm facing the opposite way. I had a lot of experiences where I would go spinning into the metal bars in a building under a construction and not be able to get out, so it just says "He got away." Well, no shit. Of course, he got away. I spun out of control like my car was possessed by Satan and then got lodged in a metal bar jungle. What do you expect?

Not a fan of the car physics to be honest, but it is more realistic than the previous games in the series. It just has a lot of quirky bugs.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 23, 2008)

Are they really saying it's more realistic? It's nowhere close! Not that it ever really has been. I think some of the other games arguably had better physics. I do kind of like how you go flying through the windshield if you hit something hard enough, though.


----------



## Azyiu (May 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> A lot of people say that GTA4 is the first GTA with realistic physics, but I kind of doubt that, considering I could be driving certain cars at 15 mph, try to turn, and then go spinning and spinning and spinning before I come to a stop. I've had lots and lots of chases, where I go to turn, only to spin until I'm facing the opposite way. I had a lot of experiences where I would go spinning into the metal bars in a building under a construction and not be able to get out, so it just says "He got away." Well, no shit. Of course, he got away. I spun out of control like my car was possessed by Satan and then got lodged in a metal bar jungle. What do you expect?
> 
> Not a fan of the car physics to be honest, but it is more realistic than the previous games in the series. It just has a lot of quirky bugs.



Totally. And the bigger problem, aside from the under steering, is the lack of traction!  I mean, spinning out of control is fine, but at least give me some sort of traction when I step on the gas as I am spinning or starting to spin or something, damn it!  I get none of that, and that means I couldn't even attempt to draft! WTF?! If you could at least draft, things would've been alot smoother and cooler.  Man, R* needs to learn from the GT series when it comes to realistic car physics.


----------



## forelander (May 23, 2008)

Could you guys watch your spoiler tags a bit more please?


----------



## Dormant (May 23, 2008)

Hmm ... My opinion may not be as popular ...

I finished the game a couple of weeks ago and got up to 100% at the end of last week. My personal feeling is that it just isn't as fun as San Andreas or Vice City were. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great game, looks great, plays great but it just feels very limited compared to San Andreas. 

I really enjoyed the levelling up aspects of San Andreas (improving your skills in fighting, increasing your health and body armour, improving your driving skills by attending driving school etc) - all things which are omitted from IV for one reason or another but fundamentally make the game feel more limited in it's scope. I also finished this game (100%) in significantly less time than I have ever had to finish the others. It's quite shocking how easy the missions in GTA IV are. 

Yes, there is the odd time where you have to chase someone and they get away, but the actual meat of the missions is far too easy particularly as blind fire is ridiculously accurate and all the big gun battles can be had by just hiding behind something. I completed nearly every mission on my first run through, and it was only the last mission that I had to try 3 times to finish. 

I found the car physics slightly strange at first, but within a few hours had got used to them completely which made the races far too easy (came 1st in every race having spent most of the race out front on my own for the whole race first time). 

The radio stations for me weren't really as good as the last games. I much preferred the playlists of the previous games but that's by the by. 

I think this game has been far too overhyped. It's very good and I have really enjoyed playing it, but considering that San Andreas got 95% on Metacritic, I would rate GTA IV more along the lines of 85-90% but definitely no more than that.


----------



## Naren (May 23, 2008)

Grrrrrr. Fuck. I've been playing the last mission and this is the first really really annoying mission in the game. I haven't died once, but I've failed the mission 7 times now: 5 times by the motorcycle going in the water or failing to reach the helicopter and 2 times by the helicopter getting hit by a rocket from below as soon as I take control.  And every time I "fail" the mission, I have to start over from the VERY beginning because I don't have any ammo in my AK-47 left over.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Grrrrrr. Fuck. I've been playing the last mission and this is the first really really annoying mission in the game. I haven't died once, but I've failed the mission 7 times now: 5 times by the motorcycle going in the water or failing to reach the helicopter and 2 times by the helicopter getting hit by a rocket from below as soon as I take control.  And every time I "fail" the mission, I have to start over from the VERY beginning because I don't have any ammo in my AK-47 left over.



That mission is the hardest in the game, it took me tons of tries.


----------



## Naren (May 23, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> That mission is the hardest in the game, it took me tons of tries.



Just got it on my 8th try. The only part that I found hard at all was the motorcycle part. The helicopter part was a little annoying, but that motorcycle part.  I didn't "die" a single time, but... bleh.

Glad I beat it though. Beat the game with about 78% completion.

Don't know if I'll try for 100%, but I think I will try stealing the cell phone text message cars and meeting some of the random people (I think I did everything besides that - Brucie missions, Little Jacob missions, assassination missions, and so on).

My opinion of the game is the same as I posted earlier. Pretty sweet game. I definitely prefer it to GTA3 and San Andreas. I think I also prefer it to Vice City, but I think Vice City had better radio stations.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 23, 2008)

forelander said:


> Could you guys watch your spoiler tags a bit more please?


+1


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2008)

HOW TO USE SPOILER TAGS!!!!
This tag "hides" text by making the font and background the same color. When you select the text with the mouse the text is revealed. Spoiler tags are good for storyline discussions to conceal important plot points or "spoilers" from accidental discovery.

*[...spoiler] insert spoiler here [.../spoiler] <--- remove ...

*



Spoiler



The Walrus was Paul. Goo Goo Gagoob.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 30, 2008)

What a waste of $60!


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, it is just me... but somehow the more I play GTA IV, the more I miss playing GTA: SA. I will still keep going for a 100% on IV, but I think I will soon head back to re-play SA as soon as I reach a 100%.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on this today, £26.99 (including P+P), fuck paying £45-50.

Should have it in a few days time then I'll join the online legions


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 2, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Ok, it is just me... but somehow the more I play GTA IV, the more I miss playing GTA: SA. I will still keep going for a 100% on IV, but I think I will soon head back to re-play SA as soon as I reach a 100%.


I started replaying San Andreas this weekend!


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 2, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I started replaying San Andreas this weekend!



Cool, so it is not just me.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 2, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Cool, so it is not just me.



Apart from how absolutely hilarious multiplayer is, i thought GTA IV was a big step down from the other games, the fact that IGN have given it 10 is absolutely pathetic, nothing about the game justifies that score.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Apart from how absolutely hilarious multiplayer is, i thought GTA IV was a big step down from the other games, the fact that IGN have given it 10 is absolutely pathetic, nothing about the game justifies that score.



Yeah I keep hearing that off people who've play it...apart from one mate who is constantly blowing loads over it no matter what anyone says.

I guess thats why I was wary of paying the full price for it; same with COD4 which is still expensive for some reason


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Ok, it is just me... but somehow the more I play GTA IV, the more I miss playing GTA: SA. I will still keep going for a 100% on IV, but I think I will soon head back to re-play SA as soon as I reach a 100%.



Man, I hated San Andreas. I could care less about "rep" and petty gang turf wars, I hated having to eat and exercise all the time, and it was annoying always having to worry about your appearance. I felt they made things overly complicated, when all I wanted to do was steal cars and shoot people. Plus, I hate the whole premise. The gangsta lifestyle holds absolutely no appeal to me, while the Mobster motif was like stepping into Scarface or the Godfather.

GTA4 goes back to what made GTA3 and GTA3:VC so great: a simple, straight forward interface that focusing on climbing your way up the organized crime ladder, yet it makes the side games and missions so much more beneficial to character development. You need to cultivate the personal relationships in order to gain the bonuses (weapons, health, wanted level drops, etc) that make future game play easier.

GT3:SA was a huge disappointment to me. I got bored with it quickly, since it seems like I was spending more time doing mundane shit. If I wanted to go to the gym, watch what I eat, dress the part, and work on my rep, I'd play the fucking Sims.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> Plus, I hate the whole premise. The gangsta lifestyle holds absolutely no appeal to me, while the Mobster motif was like stepping into Scarface or the Godfather.



I kept starting GTA3 over and over again just so I could play those first few missions with the mobster missions, I got kind of bored with the triad or yakuza missions very quickly though.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 2, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Yeah I keep hearing that off people who've play it...apart from one mate who is constantly blowing loads over it no matter what anyone says.
> 
> I guess thats why I was wary of paying the full price for it; same with COD4 which is still expensive for some reason



Sorry dude i don't mean to knock it when you've just bought it, i did still enjoy it, and i know a fair few people who thought it was the absolute dogs bollocks! Me and my housemate play multiplayer together a lot as well which kicks arse. In terms of single player GTA, anything will disappoint me after Vice City, i loved that game.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 2, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Sorry dude i don't mean to knock it when you've just bought it, i did still enjoy it, and i know a fair few people who thought it was the absolute dogs bollocks! Me and my housemate play multiplayer together a lot as well which kicks arse. In terms of single player GTA, anything will disappoint me after Vice City, i loved that game.



Hehe don't worry about it mate, I don't usually listen to anyone when it comes to games anyway...I aways spend my time on the GTA games doing the most ridiculous of things anyway 

Did you ever play VC online on the PC, that was how I spent an entire summer...it...was...awesome


----------



## Alpo (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally thought GTA IV was easily the best in the series. It was the only one I could be bothered to play through properly (not 100%, though). I don't think it is at all deserving of the almost universal praise it gets. It's worth playing for sure, but I don't understand how a game with such flaws can be considered almost perfect.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2008)

It is pretty buggy. It's a great game, but with so many people working on it and such a big budget, you'd think they'd iron these things out. Sometimes the bugginess gets to me so much I wonder if anyone even really tested it. You can usually learn to work around things like that, but eh.

I could see it being either better or worse than SA depending on how you feel about the stuff in SA. I started GTAIV expecting a lot of that and was a little let down at first, though it really didn't take me long to get over it. Having to work out to keep yourself in shape was pretty annoying after a little while, but I liked that you were able to increase your character's stats. I also liked how you could work your weapon skill up and dual wield weapons when you reached "gangster" level with them. The pistol is usually my weapon of choice in these games, and dual wielding that stuff is great, even if not being able to fire just a single shot was annoying.

The whole "gangsta" thing doesn't particularly appeal to me, either, and it set me off from San Andreas at first, but once I actually started playing, it didn't bother me. It's the same GTA stuff, just in a different setting. I think it would get boring if all of them had the same setting. Most of the things about San Andreas that annoy people are pretty optional, though. You don't really have to work up your stats, keep in shape, or participate in turf wars (which I think was only during part of the game anyway). It's just another dimension of gameplay. I'm actually far more annoyed by my friends in GTAIV constantly calling me wanting to do stuff. Sometimes I'll play a whole session just catching up on that. Even that isn't all that horrible, though, except when people call me wanting to do stuff when I'm already on my way to pick up someone else. Hmm. I wonder if I can go out with multiple friends at once. Probably not.


----------



## Naren (Jun 2, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> The whole "gangsta" thing doesn't particularly appeal to me, either, and it set me off from San Andreas at first, but once I actually started playing, it didn't bother me. It's the same GTA stuff, just in a different setting. I think it would get boring if all of them had the same setting. Most of the things about San Andreas that annoy people are pretty optional, though. You don't really have to work up your stats, keep in shape, or participate in turf wars (which I think was only during part of the game anyway). It's just another dimension of gameplay. I'm actually far more annoyed by my friends in GTAIV constantly calling me wanting to do stuff. Sometimes I'll play a whole session just catching up on that. Even that isn't all that horrible, though, except when people call me wanting to do stuff when I'm already on my way to pick up someone else. Hmm. I wonder if I can go out with multiple friends at once. Probably not.



That was probably the number one thing that annoyed me about the game. I'm not going for 100% (because that would annoy the hell out of me finding all those pigeons and so on), but I did finish all the text message car missions yesterday and at one point, 3 people called me in a row asking me out.

It always annoyed me how their opinion of you would go down if you said "no." Dwayne's opinion of me right now is around 19% because I've never once gone anywhere with him and I've said "no" every single time, despite it having been around 65% after I saved him. And, then if you say "yes," they'll always be in a different place. The annoying thing is that they ALWAYS tell you to pick them up in an hour, even if they're on the far other side of the map, where speeding at 70 miles an hour through red lights will still take at least 1 and a half hours to get there. The most extreme is Packie. I was really really close to his house and could have gotten there in 10-20 minutes in-game time, so I said "yes." Of course, he was at the prison in far South Alderney, which was the farthest possible point he could have been and it would have taken me 2-3 hours of in-game time to get there. One time, I hijacked a helicopter and drove as fast as possible to him, jumped out of the helicopter near where he was, got a car, and he STILL bitched about me being late.

But, my friend taught me a secret. If you say "yes" every time they invite you somewhere and then "cancel plans," their opinion of you will not go down.  So that's what I've been doing every time they call me. The only people you can't cancel plans with are girls you're dating. You can "dump" them, but you can't cancel plans with them. However, yesterday Kiki called me when I was stealing a car and asked me on a date, so I said "yes," couldn't cancel it, and there was no possible way I was going to get to her place on time. So her opinion went down from 100% to like 95%, then I called her, invited her out, it went back up to 100%, and then went out to the comedy club.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, I hated San Andreas. I could care less about "rep" and petty gang turf wars, I hated having to eat and exercise all the time, and it was annoying always having to worry about your appearance. I felt they made things overly complicated, when all I wanted to do was steal cars and shoot people. Plus, I hate the whole premise. The gangsta lifestyle holds absolutely no appeal to me, while the Mobster motif was like stepping into Scarface or the Godfather.



I completely agreed with you there. While I enjoyed some of the features, weapons, things to do etc in SA, I absolutely HATED that gangster theme, having to do exercises and stuff too!!!

Luckily for me, I was so sick and actually created a master file for almsot all GTAs I own. And I've got almost all the side stuff done before the first real mission in SA. So missions are all I need to do whenever I go back to SA!  I don't really have to worry much about most of the side crap. 

But yeah, personally I love VC the best and I think I've had re-played it at least 20 times!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a nice trick! I'll have to remember that. The most extreme one with me is Roman. He almost always calls me when I'm on the complete opposite side of the map. If you can call to cancel, you'd think you'd be able to call and say, "I'm going to be a little late BECAUSE YOU CALLED ME FROM BOHAN WHEN I'M IN SOUTH ALDERNEY." Then Jacob always calls me when I'm on my way to pick somebody else up. Brucie and the girls won't stop texting me. Carmen won't stop talking in third person. Dwayne is just whiny. Once I called him two or three times in a row to try to do something with him, and he didn't answer. Less than a minute later I got the " Dwayne" icon and a text from him bitching that I never call him.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yes, and this is my question about Dwayne.



Spoiler



He whines about me not keeping him company and stuff, but I don't see his icon on the map nor I can call him to do stuff. What do I do? Do I just wait for his calls?


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Oh yes, and this is my question about Dwayne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think this is a spoiler at all, so I'm not going to use spoiler tags.

I've never called him since I've never hung out with him before, but I've had him invite me to places at least 6 times by now. He's invited me to go out drinking, to go to a strip club with him, and to go out to eat. He might have asked me for a few other places.

Once you've done all of someone's missions, their icon disappears from the map. That's why there is no Brucie icon, no Jacob icon, no Roman icon, and no Packie icon. If you DO invite or get invited, then their icon will appear somewhere on the map - generally according to the time of day. Some characters will be insanely distant places within just an hour or two.

His phone number is in your cell phone's address book and if you ignore his phone calls, you have the option to call him back, so you CAN call him.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't think this is a spoiler at all, so I'm not going to use spoiler tags.
> 
> I've never called him since I've never hung out with him before, but I've had him invite me to places at least 6 times by now. He's invited me to go out drinking, to go to a strip club with him, and to go out to eat. He might have asked me for a few other places.
> 
> ...



Of course, I am aware of all the above. The problem is, I only get the machine whenever I call him up. I don't recall receiving calls from him yet, but I did received a couple of text messages from his whinning self.


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Of course, I am aware of all the above. The problem is, I only get the machine whenever I call him up. I don't recall receiving calls from him yet, but I did received a couple of text messages from his whinning self.



You've beaten the main story and you don't recall receiving calls from him? 

I can only assume you aren't very far in the game if you haven't gotten any calls from him. 



Spoiler



I got called by him and invited to his strip club very shortly after I killed Playboy X.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> You've beaten the main story and you don't recall receiving calls from him?
> 
> I can only assume you aren't very far in the game if you haven't gotten any calls from him.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I already killed Playboy. Then I went did a few other side missions, races etc. So far no calls from D.


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I already killed Playboy. Then I went did a few other side missions, races etc. So far no calls from D.





Spoiler



If you're just after that part, then don't worry about it. He only called me about once every 3 or so hours of game time. I don't even know why you'd want to hang out with him. I checked out online what you get for making him super happy and it's just a car of gangbangers. Nothing that would help me out personally.

Just go along with the game and if he calls you and you want to hang, then hang.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I guess that's just my nature when it comes to pleasing people


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 3, 2008)

I have that available to me, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe I should. Hrm.


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 3, 2008)

i hear alot of complaits that people are on the other side of the map and cannot get to them in time.try using the taxi, you can get anywhere on the map in like 20 seconds


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

lailer75 said:


> i hear alot of complaits that people are on the other side of the map and cannot get to them in time.try using the taxi, you can get anywhere on the map in like 20 seconds



If you push the button, it takes like 1 second. If you wait, it takes 10x longer than driving yourself there would since the taxi driver stops at every red light and stop sign, drives the speed limit, and does everything else very slowly.

And, if someone told me to be there within an hour and I took the taxi, sure, I'd be there in 1 second in real time, but in in-game time, it'd 3-4 hours. When you have to be somewhere "on time," the taxi is the absolute worst thing to take.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

I almost always use the taxi when I am heading to meet someone. And I also noticed you can actually cancel some meetings without hurting the relationships.

By the way, Dwayne finally called and asked me to go hang out after I did a couple races and side things.


----------



## lailer75 (Jun 3, 2008)

dwayne? i killed that ...... lol


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> And I also noticed you can actually cancel some meetings without hurting the relationships.



That's what I said, foo'. It's actually ALL relationships that aren't dates/girlfriends/fuckbuddies, etc.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 3, 2008)

has anyone tried the online mode?

has anyone tried the online mode?


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> That's what I said, foo'. It's actually ALL relationships that aren't dates/girlfriends/fuckbuddies, etc.



I knew you said it, foo' But I actually discovered that before your post, foo' 

By the way, is it just me but are those Brucie races easy? Sure sure, those cars are still a bitch to handle in races, but your opponents are simply BAD!!! I've done 5 races so far, and it seems they are all easy thus far.


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> I knew you said it, foo' But I actually discovered that before your post, foo'
> 
> By the way, is it just me but are those Brucie races easy? Sure sure, those cars are still a bitch to handle in races, but your opponents are simply BAD!!! I've done 5 races so far, and it seems they are all easy thus far.



I've only done one race and I did it with the Inferno in Alderney City. The handling was awesome and I was getting like 100 m/h. Won with ease. In an SUV or a cheapo car, it probably would have been pretty hard though.

I don't like the races though. I have about 1.1 million dollars and you only get $500 a race and nothing special.



K7_Munky said:


> has anyone tried the online mode?
> 
> has anyone tried the online mode?



Yes, yes.

Yes, yes.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't like the races though. I have about 1.1 million dollars and you only get $500 a race and nothing special.



I know... but races are required for a 100%.


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> I know... but races are required for a 100%.



So is killing all 200 pigeons and there's no way in hell I'm doing that.


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 4, 2008)

Dying to play this game.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> So is killing all 200 pigeons and there's no way in hell I'm doing that.



I know... that is a tedious task...  Interestingly, my wife actually enjoys finding those "flying rats" for me on the map. And we spent the weekend getting rid of all those things, along with all 17 jumps on the first island... all 73 of them. But yeah, it is still a tedious task.  Chances are she will want to carry on and take care of those "flying rats" on the second island by the weekend.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 4, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> By the way, is it just me but are those Brucie races easy? Sure sure, those cars are still a bitch to handle in races, but your opponents are simply BAD!!! I've done 5 races so far, and it seems they are all easy thus far.



Extremely. I just take a lead after a few seconds, and it's a leisure drive after that. I drive faster trying to meet people to do stuff than I do racing.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 4, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Extremely. I just take a lead after a few seconds, and it's a leisure drive after that. I drive faster trying to meet people to do stuff than I do racing.



It is good to win races easily, but then it is a bit extreme in IV compared to races in older GTAs.  Some of those in SA are the exact opposite that make me wanted to kill someone!!! 

So after doing a TON of flying rats killing, races and other side stuff, I went back to the story. And I finally ran into a mission that I am having some trouble with...



Spoiler



*Three Leaf Clover*

Ok, I got all the way to the subway station, but couldn't go any further. How did you guys beat that mission? I mainly used the AK + SMG, but I hardly see any free ammos around, nor health kit etc. I mean, having to "wait" for Packie at times is a pain in the ares!!! I know I am close to beating that mission, but feel free to give me a hand here, thanks in advance.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 4, 2008)

Spoiler



It's been a while, but I think you go into the subway station and end up going down the tracks on foot. I don't think there's TOO much after that. That one was a pain, though. I was probably fairly lucky to have made it through on my first try, though I think it was close. If you're not already, go into this one with body armor. Body armor is your friend.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 4, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while, but I think you go into the subway station and end up going down the tracks on foot. I don't think there's TOO much after that. That one was a pain, though. I was probably fairly lucky to have made it through on my first try, though I think it was close. If you're not already, go into this one with body armor. Body armor is your friend.





Spoiler



Thanks. I knew I was very close to the end before I got killed on my third try. I think I was doing good until I got down to the subway station. There were a few SWAT members standing right BEHIND me as soon as I got down there, and I didn't see them at first... that's what got me...  Also, I understand all the SWAT members have vests on and all, but are my AK + SMG too weak? It feels like I needed to pump way extra bullets into them before each one falls down... 

Anyway, so there is no health kit or extra armor to pick up along the way?


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, so there is no health kit or extra armor to pick up along the way?



You shouldn't need it. I beat that mission on my second try with almost perfect health and with some armor still left. Three Leaf Clover is my favorite mission in the entire game. It's just so fun and it's not irritating at all, unlike some other missions.



Spoiler



Once you get in the subway, you just kill all the cops and SWAT guys coming after you by taking cover behind the narrow supports. Use the AK-47 through this entire mission. The mini-SMG is not practical for this level really and you'll get yourself hurt. Once you've killed all the SWAT guys on the platform, you jump down into the subway tunnels and just start running. After you've gotten a distance into the tunnel, you don't have to worry about the police or SWAT guys, but you do need to worry about not getting hit by the subway trains. Once you get out of the subway, you still have about 4-5 stars and you need to get in a car and get back to Packie's before you get killed. So, if you manage to get into the tunnel but have no armor and almost no health, you might still fail the mission.

Saying it like that makes it sound hard, but I got killed the first time when I was entering the subway tunnel. And, on the second try, I beat it almost completely unscathed.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Will definitely try it again tonight. 

And this mission totally reminds me of that one scene in Heat. Ahhh... what a great movie too.


----------

